# Chi sarà il nuovo Papa?



## admin (11 Febbraio 2013)

Dopo le dimissioni annunciate da *Benedetto XVI* (qui:http://www.milanworld.net/papa-bene...icato-il-28-febbraio-vt4415-3.html#post122823 ) secondo voi *chi sarà il nuovo Papa che ne prenderà il posto*? La Chiesa ha comunicato che *il nuovo pontefice verrà eletto in tempo rapidi, prima di Pasqua*.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Febbraio 2013)

Secondo Malachia il "Petrus Romanus" nonché ultimo papa


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Febbraio 2013)

Intanto Ratzi:


----------



## Morto che parla (11 Febbraio 2013)

Spero qualcuno aperto mentalmente e vicino ai giovani.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (11 Febbraio 2013)

Beppe Grillo.

Messe,confessioni e matrimoni via internet.
Parlamentarie per la nomina dei Santi,che si limiteranno a fare da semplici portavoce del volere del popolo.
Elezione diretta del Papa e con collegamento via webcam,niente riunione segreta stile castah


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Febbraio 2013)

io mi auguro non sia un papa italiano...


----------



## Blu71 (11 Febbraio 2013)

Secondo me sarà proveniente dal sud America.


----------



## francylomba (11 Febbraio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> io mi auguro non sia un papa italiano...



concordo , tra martini , bagnasco e compagnia bella ...


mi andrebbe bene chiunque basta che faccia un cambiamento!


----------



## admin (11 Febbraio 2013)

Papa Berlusconi, in arte Pio Tutto


----------



## Doctore (11 Febbraio 2013)

onestamente non m interessa se c e un papa piu o meno aperto.Tanto non cambio idea sul vaticano rimane e rimarra un covo di mafiosi/pedofili,l unica cosa che terrei del vaticano sono i dipinti,strutture,statue,musei ecc...


----------



## James Watson (11 Febbraio 2013)

Martini comunque non possono farlo papa eh... è morto 

Potrebbe essere un sudamericano. Io sarei molto contento se fosse Tettamanzi, che ho avuto modo di conoscere personalmente, ma onestamente non credo sia lui: è troppo anziano (79 anni) e troppo "progressista" su certi temi..


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Febbraio 2013)

Provenzano mi pare abbia il phisique du role adatto


----------



## juventino (11 Febbraio 2013)

Per quel che mi riguarda possono metterci chi vogliono. A me il Vaticano farà sempre schifo.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (11 Febbraio 2013)

Svolta storica, dopo Obama anche un papa nero.


----------



## admin (11 Febbraio 2013)

*Secondo i bookmakers il nuovo Papa sarà un africano o un canadese*


----------



## Livestrong (11 Febbraio 2013)

Boh, stiamo a vedere... Sarebbe interessante un sudamericano


----------



## smallball (11 Febbraio 2013)

tra gli italiani si parla dell'arcivescovo di Milano Angelo Scola


----------



## admin (11 Febbraio 2013)

*Uno dei favoriti, il cardinale Ghanese Peter Turkson* 

http://www.milanworld.net/papa-bene...icato-il-28-febbraio-vt4415-6.html#post123016


----------



## vota DC (11 Febbraio 2013)

In pole un rimba socialista scelto dalla lobby italiana che dirà che ci vuole più socialismo nella Chiesa e raccoglierà fondi per Obama e Marchionne.
Secondo posto Youssou N'D'our come primo papa nero, altrimenti Weah.
Terzo appoggiato da Soros e dall'emiro del Qatar sicuramente Bernard Law.


----------



## Lollo7zar (11 Febbraio 2013)

Il papa nero era nelle profezie dopo wojitila mi pare


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Febbraio 2013)

non voglio uno di colore, papa di colore= guerra cosi mi hanno sempre detto in molti, sarà una baggianata ma preferisco non provare


----------



## Blu71 (11 Febbraio 2013)

Secondo me i tempi non sono ancora maturi per un Pontefice di colore. In ogni caso tutto, secondo me, dipenderà dalle priorità che vorrà darsi la Chiesa e dai rapporti di forza tra i Cardinali elettori.


----------



## Hammer (11 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo me i tempi non sono ancora maturi per un Pontefice di colore.



Che intendi con "i tempi non sono ancora maturi"?


----------



## Blu71 (11 Febbraio 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Che intendi con "i tempi non sono ancora maturi"?



....un Pontefice di colore sarebbe un elemento di novità molto forte e dopo un Papa di impronta conservatrice non credo ci sia di colpo una svolta così forte visto che molti Cardinali elettori sono stati creati proprio da Benedetto XVI.


----------



## Hammer (11 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....un Pontefice di colore sarebbe un elemento di novità molto forte e dopo un Papa di impronta conservatrice non credo ci sia di colpo una svolta così forte visto che molti Cardinali elettori sono stati creati proprio da Benedetto XVI.



Caspita però non penso che il colore della pelle sia indice di forte novità. Cioè, lo sarebbe esteriormente e superficialmente, le opere di un Papa non si valutano su queste cose.


----------



## Marilson (11 Febbraio 2013)

Il Cardinale Tarcisio Bertone sarà il prossimo pontefice.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Febbraio 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Caspita però non penso che il colore della pelle sia indice di forte novità. Cioè, lo sarebbe esteriormente e superficialmente, le opere di un Papa non si valutano su queste cose.



Il Papa ha un forte peso politico a livello internazionale e le grandi potenze, anche emergenti (vedi Brasile) tenteranno, come sempre, di portare al soglio un Pontefice vicino alle loro posizioni.


----------



## tamba84 (11 Febbraio 2013)

io spero sia un papa italiano

non bertone di sicuro!


su scola e bagnasco ho un punto di domanda

speravo monari che è un grandissimo ma è vescovo non cardinale!

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Marilson ha scritto:


> Il Cardinale Tarcisio Bertone sarà il prossimo pontefice.



spero proprio di no

per mè no


----------



## Blu71 (11 Febbraio 2013)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> io spero sia un papa italiano
> 
> non bertone di sicuro!
> 
> ...



Se non sbaglio non occorre, in teoria, essere Cardinale per essere eletto Papa.


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Febbraio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;123033 ha scritto:


> non voglio uno di colore, papa di colore= guerra cosi mi hanno sempre detto in molti, sarà una baggianata ma preferisco non provare



Si perchè quelli bianchi per 1000 anni non sono stati cause di guerre...


----------



## tamba84 (11 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se non sbaglio non occorre, in teoria, essere Cardinale per essere eletto Papa.



ci sarebbe un principio teologico per cui se lo spirto santo "indica"un uomo che non sia un cardinale o un religioso si possa

indica non è il termine più adatto ma non ricordo bene la spiegazione

almeno cosi m ha spiegato un mio amico che è professore di religione e ne sà di più


----------



## Degenerate X (11 Febbraio 2013)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> ci sarebbe un principio teologico per cui se lo spirto santo "indica"un uomo che non sia un cardinale o un religioso si possa
> 
> indica non è il termine più adatto ma non ricordo bene la spiegazione
> 
> almeno cosi m ha spiegato un mio amico che è professore di religione e ne sà di più


----------



## Oronzo Cana (11 Febbraio 2013)




----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si perchè quelli bianchi per 1000 anni non sono stati cause di guerre...



forse intendono guerra in Italia non so me l'hanno detto in tanti sta cosa, ma non mi sono mai interessata ad approfondire la questione


----------



## tamba84 (11 Febbraio 2013)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


>



oddio spiegare non era facile non saprei come mettere giù la spiegazione


----------



## esjie (11 Febbraio 2013)

Preferisco un ultraconservatore medievale piuttosto che un finto buono come Wojtila.

Però sarebbe bello un papa nero per vedere gli ultracattolici razzisti rosicare.


----------



## tamba84 (11 Febbraio 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Preferisco un ultraconservatore medievale piuttosto che un finto buono come Wojtila.
> 
> Però sarebbe bello un papa nero per vedere gli ultracattolici razzisti rosicare.



vedo dura conciciliare razzismo becero e messaggio cristiano!

cmq spero un papa cosi se fosse eletto un italiano


----------



## James Watson (12 Febbraio 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> tra gli italiani si parla dell'arcivescovo di Milano Angelo Scola



Dio mio ti prego, no!


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Febbraio 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Preferisco un ultraconservatore medievale piuttosto che un finto buono come Wojtila.
> 
> Però sarebbe bello un papa nero per vedere gli *ultracattolici razzisti* rosicare.



?


----------



## cris (12 Febbraio 2013)

ma bisogna eleggerne un altro per forza?


----------



## Jaqen (12 Febbraio 2013)

Papa nero = guerra? Ma queste cose sono ridicole solo anche a pensarle. Come dice Tifo, si vede quante poche guerre ci siano state con i papa bianchi, LOL.

Sara' vero?
dopo Miss Italia aver un Papa nero?
no me par vero..


----------



## esjie (12 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> ?



Ce ne sono...non sto parlando di tutti i cattolici ovviamente


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Febbraio 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Ce ne sono...non sto parlando di tutti i cattolici ovviamente



Ma per carità, ci mancherebbe. E' solo che non vedo la correlazione fra le due categorie (anzi, se uno fosse ipercattolico, dovrebbe proprio essere il contrario), tutto qua.


----------



## esjie (12 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma per carità, ci mancherebbe. E' solo che non vedo la correlazione fra le due categorie (anzi, se uno fosse ipercattolico, dovrebbe proprio essere il contrario), tutto qua.



Pure secondo me, però vedo certa gente su internet...


----------



## prd7 (12 Febbraio 2013)

Speriamo non si ritorno ad un papa mediatico come quel buffone di Karol Józef Wojtyła


----------



## tamba84 (12 Febbraio 2013)

francylomba ha scritto:


> concordo , tra martini , bagnasco e compagnia bella ...
> 
> 
> mi andrebbe bene chiunque basta che faccia un cambiamento!



non è detto che se sia italiano sia un martini un bagnasco o un scolaù

potrebbe essere un tettemanzi

cosi come un nome non noto ai più (per dire un nuovo albino luciani)


----------

